# Radio CD de coche, no se oye!



## ekar (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola!

Bueno me regalaron un radio cd marca rodstar,el que no encendia, rapidamente me di cuenta que tenia un fusible fundido, lo sustitui y encendia perfectamente. El problema es que no se oye nada, reproduce todo,radio,cds y ademas se  ve en la pantalla como cambian los sonidos. Pero  a la salida del mazo de cables de sonido no llega ni un milivoltio...


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 28, 2006)

hola tienes que abrirlo y rebisar todo lo mas importante es el integrado de potencia que esta a dentro del cajon del estereo y casi en todos los casos esta sobre un disipador de aluminio fijate si  no esa bolado osea reventado... te digo esto por que el fusible seguramente se fundio por algun cortosircuito y si quieres que te ayude un poco mas desi despues de que lo desarmes que caracteristicas tiene como el integrado de potencia y esas cosas desde ya espero haberte ayudado con mi pobre mensaje saludos



gaston


----------



## Apollo (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Lo que dice gaston sj es muy cierto, el 90% de las fallas de falta de salida de audio en los auto-estéreos son causadas por un cortocircuito en el integrado de salida, por lo que comentas, ese podría ser tu caso, Checa la matrícula del integrado de salida y busca información en la red, ya sea del integrado o el diagrama de tu estéreo.

Un saludo al foro!


----------



## ekar (Oct 30, 2006)

Muchas gracias amigos, en cuanto tenga tiempo le miro otra vez las "tripas2 por donde comentais, ya os contare...

Gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 28, 2007)

Antes que nada desconecta todos los parlantes, ya que es posible que el c.i. esté protegido debido a que hay una derivación a masa en alguno de los altavoces. Comprueba esto y prueba con un altavoz canal por canal. A lo mejor lo has cogido a tiempo.... Saludos


----------

